# Wedding favors



## Rach276

Ideas?


----------



## MrsVenn

In our boxes, for the boys, we had 2 choccies and a scratchcard and for the girls we had choccies and mini chuppa chup keyrings:

https://www.strapya-world.com/images/medium/47-541202_MED.jpg

We had to have them imported from Australia, lol! 

For the kids, I made up parcels of colouring books, large chunky crayons, sweets and chocolates, stickers, puzzles and games which went down very well.


----------



## Lil_Baby_Boo

What time of year is your wedding?

xx


----------



## polo_princess

Lottery tickets or scratchcards :thumbup:


----------



## Kimboowee

Dont do them and save money =]


----------



## Lil_Baby_Boo

Donate the £ you'd spend on favors to a charity which may mean something to somebody attending your wedding or that means somethig to yourselves.

xx


----------



## Mrs_N

I made up little boxes containing 2 truffles, tied them up with ribbon and a little 'Eat Me' tag. We also put in a cancer research pin in memory of hubby's dad. We also had tissues at the church on the end of each pew!
(I can't find the photos of the favours - they are on the old computer, but here's a photo of the favours on a scrapbook page lol!)
 



Attached Files:







The DIY Favours (600 x 600).jpg
File size: 64.2 KB
Views: 13









IMG_3741 (600 x 400).jpg
File size: 39.3 KB
Views: 8


----------



## louise1302

i had things that went with my colours i had little ivory chests with silver tissue paper and blue sugared almonds, 5 in each ..1 each for heath weath happiness longeivity and fertility...something like that anyhow i know theres traditionally meant to be 5


----------



## Rach276

Lil_Baby_Boo said:


> What time of year is your wedding?
> 
> xx

Er well OH hasnt even proposed yet :blush:
But we have been talking and thinking autum time maybe 2011? Im just getting ahead of myself :D


----------



## Kirstin

we had lottery tickets everyone loved them, no one won though


----------



## Babydance

lottery tickets are a funny one, how would you feel if a friend won £10million on your wedding day? id feel pretty bummed!!


----------



## MrsVenn

My cousin/pageboy won £50 on his scratchcard but being 12, couldn't claim :rofl: We found it amusing, he sulked and his dad was skipping!


----------



## Babydance

MrsVenn said:


> My cousin/pageboy won £50 on his scratchcard but being 12, couldn't claim :rofl: We found it amusing, he sulked and his dad was skipping!

lol aww what a wee shame!! xx


----------



## Nemo and bump

i think we're going to have fudge for ours.


----------



## MrsVenn

Babydance said:


> MrsVenn said:
> 
> 
> My cousin/pageboy won £50 on his scratchcard but being 12, couldn't claim :rofl: We found it amusing, he sulked and his dad was skipping!
> 
> lol aww what a wee shame!! xxClick to expand...

Yeah I know, but it was amusing watching him pout. He's a little spoilt **** most of the time (we still love him) so it was interesting seeing him get his comeuppance for once after gloating to his sisters. I'm evil I know :blush:

I think my uncle claimed it in the end and put it away for him so he still got it.


----------



## Sarahkka

Lil_Baby_Boo said:


> Donate the £ you'd spend on favors to a charity which may mean something to somebody attending your wedding or that means somethig to yourselves.
> 
> xx

That's what we did. I think favours are totally optional. Personally, as a guest, I've never kept them as a memento or anything like that. I find them a bit silly and a significant extra bit of expense and fuss for the bride and groom to be bothered with.
If you like them, go ahead, but you can make the same gesture to your guests with a donation and it does some good rather than just create a lot of fuss and waste.


----------



## Lil_Baby_Boo

Sarahkka said:


> Lil_Baby_Boo said:
> 
> 
> Donate the £ you'd spend on favors to a charity which may mean something to somebody attending your wedding or that means somethig to yourselves.
> 
> xx
> 
> That's what we did. I think favours are totally optional. Personally, as a guest, I've never kept them as a memento or anything like that. I find them a bit silly and a significant extra bit of expense and fuss for the bride and groom to be bothered with.
> If you like them, go ahead, but you can make the same gesture to your guests with a donation and it does some good rather than just create a lot of fuss and waste.Click to expand...

I never keep them either - I'm always too drunk to remember. Unless their food and normally that starving I eat them :blush:

We're planning on love hearts/almonds which is really cost effective and then would like to make a donation to mcmillian care - the lovely nurses that came to look after my beautiful nan.


----------



## Pinkgirl

Have you got any colour ideas and that?
Have you looked on confetti.co.uk?
x


----------



## Jo

https://www.chocolate-parties.com/index.php?p=home
I found this site whilst looking for something else
They do some lovely stuff and free brochures as well, which is always good for ideas and to compare prices


----------



## muminlove

I've been puzzling over this one a bit too, I really don't want to get something that will just be left behind and I kinda don't want choc or lollies either.
Favourite idea at the moment is a xmas (or the like) tree decoration - thinking perhaps a peace dove - so that every year when they hang it on their tree it will remind them of us. Or if they want to be thinking of us allll the time they could hang it in a window? lol
I've also seen some really cute dove tea light candle holders but i think that depends more on taste and decor style of the person receiving it as to whether they would use it so I think the decoration is a safer bet...
Another thing ive seen that I was kinda keen on was four leaf clovers set in a circle of resin either as pendants, magnets or just like little luck charms.
I was also thinking of making up cd's of songs that have meaning to us to put in as well, just as a little personal something?
I'm thinking of using noodle boxes or little bamboo steamers as the boxes to continue the quasi asian theme (having yum cha) and was considering chopsticks as well....
Argh overload! Sorry!


----------



## Mynxie

If anyone is into different favours, you could get pens with your names and date written on. I just bought 100 pens with writing on from ebay for £49 delivered and they're pretty pens not ugly cheap ones.


----------



## Mynxie

muminlove said:


> I've been puzzling over this one a bit too, I really don't want to get something that will just be left behind and I kinda don't want choc or lollies either.
> Favourite idea at the moment is a xmas (or the like) tree decoration - thinking perhaps a peace dove - so that every year when they hang it on their tree it will remind them of us. Or if they want to be thinking of us allll the time they could hang it in a window? lol
> I've also seen some really cute dove tea light candle holders but i think that depends more on taste and decor style of the person receiving it as to whether they would use it so I think the decoration is a safer bet...
> Another thing ive seen that I was kinda keen on was four leaf clovers set in a circle of resin either as pendants, magnets or just like little luck charms.
> I was also thinking of making up cd's of songs that have meaning to us to put in as well, just as a little personal something?
> I'm thinking of using noodle boxes or little bamboo steamers as the boxes to continue the quasi asian theme (having yum cha) and was considering chopsticks as well....
> Argh overload! Sorry!

you can make your own you know. You can get see through baubles that you pull apart and put things in and decorate yourself. Just a thought. Dunno where to get them but you should be able to find them cheap and easy enough on google


----------



## Nemo and bump

what about little plants or seed packets. then they can plant them?


----------



## muminlove

you can make your own you know. You can get see through baubles that you pull apart and put things in and decorate yourself. Just a thought. Dunno where to get them but you should be able to find them cheap and easy enough on google[/QUOTE]

Thanks but I'm thinking less like baubles and more shaped decorations, i know that doesn't make sense but hopefully you get what i mean? lol
I'm thinking about maybe making some doves out of a similar lace to my dress... save money that way too...
Sounds like you got a great deal on those pens btw, nicely done!

Oh seedlings! Thanks for reminding me!!! :happydance:

At this rate my favours will be in tote bags! :dohh:


----------



## SpecialK

We did the charity thing too. We donated to the SPCA and I did up little cards for each place setting telling the guests that's what we did. Each card has a picture of pets that myself or DH had growing up or pets that we own now (we have 2 cats and a dog).

Personally, I think I have kept 2 favours from all the weddings I have been to.


----------



## Bunny FooFoo

We gave out different herbs to guests, and just packaged them nicely. :)


----------



## pinkmummy

We've bought ivory organza bags and going to put everyone a lottery ticket in it the kids will get sweeties in theirs, cheap and easy!! xx


----------



## Jemma_x

me and oh went to his cousins wedding last year and for there wedding favours they had those tiny bottles of jack daniels


----------

